# Wilcom Lettering Embroiders Terribly



## Rachella (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm using Wilcom Embroidery Studio 2.0 and a Barudan Elite Pro 2 machine.

I'm attempting to embroider lettering onto some shirts, using a medium cut-away stabilizer. 
However, the lettering comes out terrible. It's uneven and splotchy and looks atrocious. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

In the pic I've included, the top row is without an underlay and the middle row is with a center run. The larger letters on the bottom don't count as I need the letters to be small.

The entire phrase, "Captain Jack" is about two and a half inches in length. The font is Chancery which is included in the Wilcom font library that I have.

What am I doing wrong and does anyone have suggestions they are willing to share? I'm pretty new to embroidery but I'm trying my best to learn.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Could you post a pic?


----------



## Rachella (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh! I forgot to do that!

Here is the pic.

http://s30.postimg.org/qw36fs89d/20140821_171201.jpg


----------



## Rachella (Aug 21, 2014)

Keep in mind that when I'm doing this, I'm typing the name into the Embroidery Studio and making almost no alterations. I adjust the size a little to make it smaller and that's about it.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Try adding column width, 15 - 20 %, and underlay a little heavier and see how it sews then.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would increase ur satin density to .38 and increase the pull comp to around .30 and try that


----------



## BadReligion (Dec 9, 2011)

When embroidering small leters, I strongly recommend thinner polyester thread (60 instead of 40) and thinnest possible needle


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe an Edge run underlay once you boost the column width
More pull compensation
A little more density
If you are using the auto fabric setting, that is even better.
Solvy
Chancery minimum size is .3" but it looks like you are above that.

You can use more column width but remember that the edge run underlay moves out with the column width but not with pull comp. So what we typically do is split it. Try a setting like .20 pull comp and .20 column width. You can also tweak the settings for the underlay margins and move it away from the edge should you choose to use all column width.

And one other thing, bring in the letter spacing to about 5%. That will minimize the appearance of the jumps between letters.

It is all a matter of learning the recipes that work for you.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah. All of the above.
But is Seems like the satin stitch is splitting the underlay. Can you centre the underlay?
Have you checked the needle for a burr (sp?), as there's some skipped stitches and frays. Though the frays could be to do with the underlay.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

increase pullcomp + increase density + reduce the stitchlength of the centre underlay....then drag the letters closer to each other to avoid seeing the connecting threads.... this is not a complicated font and will work


----------



## Rachella (Aug 21, 2014)

Alright... I've tried playing with the underlay, the density, the column width, the pull compensation..

And it still comes out looking.. I don't know how to describe it. Sloppy?

http://s29.postimg.org/yokihul6f/result2.jpg

The settings for this turnout are as follows:
Density: 110%
Underlay: Center run @ 1.50mm length 
Pull Comp: .17mm
On this one I didn't mess with the Column Width. 

But every attempt turns out different than the other, with one common occurrence: The sloppy edges and how uneven they appear.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

try using topper?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Higher density setting means fewer stitches. You are actually adjusting the spacing between stitches when you change the Auto Spacing.

You really need a topping on a knit. You have to remember that the edge definition can only be as good as the material you are sewing on. Sew the same thing out on a piece of woven material and see how it does in comparison.

If you'd like to email your emb file to me I'd be happy to take a look at it. PM me and I'll get you my email address.


----------



## iarnaut (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a similar problem with Fortron machine. Technician told me that problem is bobbin and thread tension but I still can't solve the problem.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Add column width and or pull comp. Add/change/adjust the underlay, increase density. And remove small stitches. 

the first 3 will dramatically increase the overall quality of the text where the last one increases the quality by reducing thread breaks or thread jumps by missing the stitch.


----------

